# Free Beat Bullying Wristband!!!



## joe2cool

I would like to ask that you all show your support for the new "Blue Band Aid - Beat Bullying" camapign by applying for your free wrist band here:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio1/onelife/fun/freebies.shtml

And please remember to actaully **WEAR IT** once you recieve it, to show your visable support and give hope to bullied kids.

Thanks!


----------



## MightyQueenC

Oh pooh...only in the U K  
I have copied the link though, for my kids' school websites to use and get ideas from :up: 
Thanks joe2cool


----------



## Rockn

They have a wristband for everything. Not sure how this would actually help anyone being the victim of a bully.


----------



## Big-K

Yeah..what ^ said. I've never understood what they actually do. We all know that it goes on, so it doesnt really 'raise awareness'. It's a good thought, but I find wrist bands useless.


----------



## joe2cool

Welcome Mightyqueenc


----------



## MightyQueenC

Well I think for the program to be successful, the kids that wear wristbands, show that they don't like bullying. The kid(s) being bullied will know they can get support or help from a kid that's wearing a wristband, rather than feel all alone and isolated. It could start being "cool" to be a wristband-wearer, rather than a bully....for the younger kids, anyway.


----------



## kath100

If it helps just one person, then its worth doing.


----------



## michellecerm

just something for the bullies to choke you with


----------



## joe2cool

kath100 said:


> If it helps just one person, then its worth doing.


 Exactly !!


----------



## xxrosexx

hi,
i want to show people that support the 'beat bullying' campaign. I am in my last year at school. I went to your link ( the radio 1 one life link) and they said i can only order them at 10am. i am in school then, do you know of any where else thats supplying them??
thanks
rose 
x x x


----------



## joe2cool

Hi Rose & welcome to TSG !!

Could anyone else order for you ?

This time seems to have just been added, wasn't their at first......

I can't seem to find anywhere else doing them !


----------



## joe2cool

No time there now, so you can order anty time


----------



## aarhus2004

Keep em coming, Joe.


----------



## joe2cool

Will do  How are you, not seen you around for a while !!?


----------



## aarhus2004

I am OK, thanks Joe. I was thinking the same about you! Where are your next holidays taking you? Are you living in or near London? I was pleased to hear that Rolls Royce would be still be around even if they will all be red ones!

Cheer, Joe.


----------



## joe2cool

Hi Ben........'am actually on holiday next Tuesday 30th Nov off on a Caribbean Cruise for 2 wks taking in twelve Islands so really looking forward to that before xmas !!

'am about 70 miles outside London in the country !

You'll have to check out my 'Favourite Photo's' Link afterwards 

Take Care !!


----------



## aarhus2004

Joe, I am not really envious since I spent most of my working life on ships of one sort or another. I recall having to order out the bosun on one to bring a hose-party to the spacious boat-deck where the younger passengers - mostly antipodeans, were wrapped in non-connubial bliss during a glorious tropical dawn. Spoil-sporting was part of the job. I was also envious!

70 miles south-east of London suggests to me that Deal cannot be too far away. Many are the memories of living there. The then James Bond had a hide-away in a quaint backstreet and the pubs were full of sightings. Unforgettable is the sound of the sea draining from the pebbled beach and that wonderful old hotel right on the beach - amongst whose patrons, besides myself, were listed Nelson and Hamilton.

Have a wonderful cruise, Joe. I hope you will include some ship photos in your offerings.


----------



## joe2cool

Will Do ! Ben


----------



## Roelvano

Hello

I don't live in the U.K.
I'm Dutch.
Can anybody give me a beat bullying band???
Please small.
Please send me a e-mail and then i give you my adress.
my e-mail is: [email protected]
Greetzzz 
Roel


----------



## chelseaFC

I just ordered my wrist band , does anyone know how long they take to arrive?


----------



## dutch_girl

hi,

I live in Belgium, so I can't order a 'beat bullying' wristband.
I was wondering if anyone could order it for me and then
send it to Belgium. 
If someone wants to help me, mail me at this adres:
[email protected]

thanks
marie


----------



## loscaps

Can Anyone Give Me Detauls How To Get Some Blue Bullinging Bands
Thanks


----------



## chelseaFC

loscaps said:


> Can Anyone Give Me Detauls How To Get Some Blue Bullinging Bands
> Thanks


Here - http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio1/onelife/fun/freebies.shtml


----------



## Rockn

Maybe they should start up a "Beat Soccer Hooligans" wristband campaign. It might be just as effective.


----------



## joe2cool

Sounds CoOl !! Great Idea !!


----------



## alison_angel

chelseaFC said:


> I just ordered my wrist band , does anyone know how long they take to arrive?


i ordered mine like 3 weeks ago and it still hasnt come...that give you any idea???


----------



## alison_angel

Big-K said:


> Yeah..what ^ said. I've never understood what they actually do. We all know that it goes on, so it doesnt really 'raise awareness'. It's a good thought, but I find wrist bands useless.


and its 2 raise awareness that bullying goes on and try to get kids to know that theyr not alone and that if they are being bullied that they should speak out and not keep it going on, by showing them that loads of celebs wear them and they listen to celebs...


----------



## imaprincess

hi, ive been trying to get hold of an anti Bullying wristband, and i cant find them anywhere! can anyone help me? i went on the radio one website before xmas and it said order 10 days after xmas , or summat like that, but now it says theyve run out! 
 x laura x


----------



## alison_angel

theyr not making them anymore so if u hadnt already ordered urs then u cant get them anymore


----------



## Big-K

I'm a teenager. I don't listen to celebs. What does that tell you? Besides, 'speaking out' will likely just get most of the people who need help with bullying get it worse.


----------



## gotrootdude

This has been in the news lately.. The people wearing the bands have become targets for bullies..


----------



## xxxborrisxxx

hi i want 2 show that i support the beat bullying campaign but i cant get a wristband from anywhere with out it costing me £30 and i haven't got much money and my mother wont get me 1  does any1 know where i can get 1 from for free as i really want 1? the BBC haven't got any left and it hurts 2 know that people don't think i support it by not wearing 1 but its not my fault i cant get 1 please help me find 1


----------



## xxxborrisxxx

xxrosexx said:


> hi,
> i want to show people that support the 'beat bullying' campaign. I am in my last year at school. I went to your link ( the radio 1 one life link) and they said i can only order them at 10am. i am in school then, do you know of any where else thats supplying them??
> thanks
> rose
> x x x


  rose you can get them on ebay but they will cost you and they can cost up 2 £50 for 1 but then others r good but remember you have 2 get your size 2 and they are a lot more expensive for the youth ones


----------



## Big-K

If you want one so badly, why not make your own? And please, don't use so much formatting, its distracting.


----------



## bluex

There are sum bands going cheaper, like this one :
Search this on ebay :

Radio 1,ONELIFE BEAT BULLYING WRISTBAND,Free P+P


----------



## spacemonkey

i dont think it is a good idea to buy one 

i have ordered mine through bbc one life and when it comes it comes.

i noticed steven gerrard wearing his on saturdays football ( soccer to US ) match against man u

Dont pay for one just wait till you can get one they are not a fashion acc just a label to show support

Thanx Phil


----------



## ddockstader

Obviously this touched a nerve. They had over a million requests and have stopped sending out the wristbands. Doesn't mean someone shouldn't start it up on this side of the pond.


----------



## imaprincess

hiya, 
does any one know where i can get a pink spread hope cancer wristband?
theres nothing about it on the cancer research website and i cant think of anywhere else, thanx 
laura xx


----------



## MightyQueenC

imaprincess said:


> hiya,
> does any one know where i can get a pink spread hope cancer wristband?
> theres nothing about it on the cancer research website and i cant think of anywhere else, thanx
> laura xx


http://www.operationgadget.com/2004/10/pink_breast_can.html

http://www.2womenshealth.co.uk/11/pink-breast-cancer-wristband.html


----------



## Skivvywaver

From this weeks news of the weird by Chuck Shepard:

"According to the British parents' organization Bullywatch, which issued blue wristbands to students to publicize the campaign against school bullying, any kid wearing the wristbands was immediately targeted for attack by bullies" (December).


----------



## Skivvywaver

I could have seen that one coming. Maybe I am a pessimist.


----------



## Big-K

I'm with ^


----------



## Skivvywaver

It is kind of on the same lines as walking down the street in Baghdad wearing an American flag on a T-shirt. You may find allot of people that like it but sooner or later you are going to get shot.


----------



## boldge

I'm just writing to let you know that you shouldn't pay for one as you can get thm free off specific websites.Wb Boldge


----------



## boldge

Where can i find a BEAT BULLYING WRISTBAND???


----------



## nathan329

I would just like to say when I ordered my band, in an IT lesson, i was excited for it coming, but it never came and I am still waiting! I tried re-ordering but there are none left!

If anyone knows where there are any FREE i would appreaciate you telling me, or a LIVEstrong one!

Or if anyone wants to trade a Poverty Band Fo A Bullying One Or Livestrong I would be thankful!

Nathan ​
For more info or express an interest on my offer e-mail me! CLICK HERE


----------



## x_BuBbLe_x

i think bully bands are a great idea, they give people that are being bullied a scene of comfort and that they can go and tell someone about it.

i tryed to get one before christmas and still i have not got to does anyone know how i can tell someone about it or order another one because on the bbc they are out of stock. 

thanxs


----------



## monkeyharris

ditto to the above post! ordered mine but no show after over a month now, no way am i willing or able to pay £20 + for a blue anti-bullying band, but i would like one, both because i was a victim when i was younger (not anymore) and also because of the fashion side of it (hey at least im honest!). anyway, iv got a few yellow livestrong bands on there way here and a couple stand-up speak-up bands, id be willing to swap two livestrong or a livestrong and a stand-up speak-up band for a blue bullying band. i find it sad that ppl demand so much for what was essentially a free item, but oh well, thats supply and demand i guess.


----------



## Skivvywaver

x_BuBbLe_x said:


> i think bully bands are a great idea, they give people that are being bullied a scene of comfort and that they can go and tell someone about it.
> 
> i tryed to get one before christmas and still i have not got to does anyone know how i can tell someone about it or order another one because on the bbc they are out of stock.
> 
> thanxs


 And they give the bully a target. It was a dumb idea in my opinion. I mean the intent was good but the outcome was predictable.


----------



## boldge

i think they are a good idea to for those who dont get bullied because it proves that you've got support from those who are popular


----------



## Big-K

And whoosh, suddenly YOUR the one whos popular among bullies.


----------



## mrscrooke

hi just thought you might like to know why you didnt get your bullying band.....
"The demand for Beat Bullying wristbands has been truly amazing. In just six weeks, we received ONE MILLION requests!

We're sorry but there are no more available.
If you placed your order before 31st December you will receive your wristband." 
also i have noticed that a few people are selling them on ebay for about £10 
mine took a few weeks to get here.
hope this helps 
Tasha


----------



## sexylisa

what site did you go on to get the free yellow bully bands it would be great if you could tell me plezzzzzzzz


----------



## sexylisa

can sum1 tell me where they orderd there bullybands i dont no what to go on to order them thanks


----------



## sexylisa

is any1 going 2 tell me i would be so great full


----------



## King Joeyjr

to be honest i think kids joining together to stand up to the bully is alot better than wearing a little blue band...

my friend was being bullyed at school getting stones kicked at him but me and a couple of my m8s just stepped forward and took a couple of stones for him... 

since then i dont think they have bothered him

so if one of ure m8s is being bullyed dont just sit there.. help them out or tell an adult ( which could backfire if they dont keep you anonymous)


----------



## Big-K

sexylisa said:


> is any1 going 2 tell me i would be so great full


I'm sorry but I just can't take it anymore. Read the damn thread. They. Don't. Have. Any. More. They havn't had any for over a month, get it through your small little head.

I really hope the mods will lock this thread. It used to serve a purpose, now its just become idiotic.


----------



## Skivvywaver

Lets see. If I were a bully, I would get my hands on one of these bands. Then when somebody came running to me to complain about a bully I'd kick his arse.

I agree, the thread has outlived the intent in which it was posted.

There are no more bands!!


----------



## Turkey Bones

Big-K, I think you are a bully!


----------



## Skivvywaver

No I am the bully!!!


----------



## Big-K

I'm a bully? I normally don't talk like this, mostly just when I'm really annoyed. Believe it or not, until late middle school I was the bullied one, although only mentally(my only fight was in second grade). I'm against bullying fine, verbal even more than physical actually, but I really get annoyed by people who simply act like idiots.

Either way, a bully does not use reason. I use reason in anything I do that can be construed as 'bullying'.


----------



## Skivvywaver

Big-K = Big Kreepy Bully. LOL. That poster has one post, knows nothing about you or anybody else on this forum unless it is an incognito regular.

At any rate, have fun with it. I did. I am a bully, nah nah nah nah.


----------



## Gods_Word

I Used To Work With Children All The Time And When I Saw Them Getting Bullied It Used To Make Me Sick!!!! We Were Not Allowed To Shout At The Bully But Only To Pull Them To One Side And Say That Wasn't Nice Now Was It??? They Don't Learn Their Lesson By Doing This So I Say Keep Your Blue Wristbands On And One Day They Will Realize That We Are Stronger Together!!!!!!!


----------



## chazrulesfan

plz my i have a free beat the bullies wristband


----------



## chazrulesfan

i would realy like a beat the bullies wristband where whould i find one


----------



## Gods_Word

i need to get a wristband as well as i gave the one that i got i off the BBC to a child that was being bullied!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Big-K

Have neither of you read a single post of the last few pages? I reccomend you do. I'm really getting annoyed.


----------



## Gods_Word

I have read the last few pages!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! But Radio ONE has got rid of the promotion and the ones for sale are too expensive


----------



## chazrulesfan

i reaaly want to get one but there all to expenisve do u know where to get one that is cheap thanks bi


----------



## dannydork

I thought when you regesterd to this website you got a free band? Is this true?


----------



## Gods_Word

dannydork said:


> I thought when you regesterd to this website you got a free band? Is this true?


I thought that was part of the deal!!!!!!


----------



## jd_957

:up: 
buy a box of LARGE rubberbands. Also get a permanent marker. Then you can write on your band whatever you want. Make a band for every day of the week.


----------



## Gods_Word

Not Funny!!!!!


Gods_word


----------



## Rockn

Yes it was funny. They would be better off putting this on their backs:


----------



## Gods_Word

That is true..... but the rubber bands and pens is nit


----------



## vanillag1rl

Rockn said:


> They have a wristband for everything. Not sure how this would actually help anyone being the victim of a bully.


lol 
I think its the same idea from wearing pink for breast cancer awareness.
and so on.
Red for drug free


----------



## reford89

i hav e ablue anti-bullyin wristband without the packet but barely used

i wil swap it for two of the other bands (ie liestong, racism etc)

I live in Surrey in England and u can send me an email if u want 2 do the deal my email address is [email protected]

PS if u hav any other offers i will b interested in hearing them

Sam


----------



## jd_957

LIKE SPAM.......i hope so.

delete your email addy.


----------



## Big-K

dannydork said:


> I thought when you regesterd to this website you got a free band? Is this true?


Where did you get that idea? Show me some sort of proof that there is any reason for you to believe this. The only thing you get when you join TSG is a place for free tech support. Oh yeah, and the arcade.


----------



## glitterbug

shop.mftweb.com


----------



## brendandonhu

1) People get bullied
2) People get free wristbands
3) People are still getting bullied, but now they have a readily accessible weapon said bully can shoot at their eye

At least the money from the Livestrong bands goes to research...


----------



## brendandonhu

And I agree with Big-K...who said you get a free rubber band for registering for TSG?
Is it really a surprise the person that asked had "dork" right in their username


----------



## whitey3

hello monkey harris im sorry to bother you but if your offer is still open i would swap you a blue beat bullying band for a stand up speak up 1 please reply as soon as possible to [email protected] thank you


----------



## whitey3

monkeyharris said:


> ditto to the above post! ordered mine but no show after over a month now, no way am i willing or able to pay £20 + for a blue anti-bullying band, but i would like one, both because i was a victim when i was younger (not anymore) and also because of the fashion side of it (hey at least im honest!). anyway, iv got a few yellow livestrong bands on there way here and a couple stand-up speak-up bands, id be willing to swap two livestrong or a livestrong and a stand-up speak-up band for a blue bullying band. i find it sad that ppl demand so much for what was essentially a free item, but oh well, thats supply and demand i guess.


 i would swap you m8 plz reply to [email protected]


----------



## Maritimesea

Rockn said:


> They have a wristband for everything. Not sure how this would actually help anyone being the victim of a bully.


Well for one thing it could camouflage the blue bruises you get. Not to make light of the whole subject, lord knows I was on the crappy end of that particular stick when I was a kid, but personally I think that bullying isn't the issue. Bullys exist in all ages, it's the behavioral expression of the bully that needs to be controlled, not the "Bully" personality. There will always be jerks among us, from the kid who proverbially steals the lunch money or the co- worker who "has it in for you" to certain presidents who want to foist their ideals upon the world whether they like it or not. Children must be taught and disciplined not to physically attack another person or for that matter, any living thing. So violence should be the focus, as that is after all what hurts.


----------



## Rockn

These wristbands must be a Brit thing. They will buy anything to be with the "in" crowd.


----------



## chris_w

does anyone know were i can get a livestrong or any band i would apreciate it if you would reply PLZ


THANKS


----------



## pinball

go to http://www.laf-store.org/ unfortunately its for ten minimum but just get some mates who want one too


----------



## pinball

this is quite good as its for the tsunami relief effort http://www.weartsunamiaid.org/
or this is a general site for others http://www.craftsnscraps.com/awareness/wristbands.html


----------



## CHAZZI3

Skivvywaver said:


> Big-K = Big Kreepy Bully. LOL. That poster has one post, knows nothing about you or anybody else on this forum unless it is an incognito regular.
> 
> At any rate, have fun with it. I did. I am a bully, nah nah nah nah.


hiya can i just ask u one thing?do we get a free wristband on this site?


----------



## CHAZZI3

hiya im a new member can someone help meplez?


----------



## jd_957

wrist bands are not available here. misinformation is being passed.

but if you look at the following. i am sure this will answer some questions on the availability of them.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio1/onelife/fun/freebies.shtml


----------



## Big-K

CHAZZI3 said:


> hiya can i just ask u one thing?do we get a free wristband on this site?


I assume your trying to be funny. It isnt working. If you're serious, read the entire last page.


----------



## Skivvywaver

Somehow people are miunderstanding google's link. Type "free beat bullying wristband" into a google search. Noobs know no better.


----------



## Dude044

Big-K said:


> Where did you get that idea? Show me some sort of proof that there is any reason for you to believe this. The only thing you get when you join TSG is a place for free tech support. Oh yeah, and the arcade.


LOL Big-K Well you keep telling them,but it doesn't seem to be working ,ten out of ten for trying


----------



## jd_957

jd_957 said:


> :up:
> buy a box of LARGE rubberbands. Also get a permanent marker. Then you can write on your band whatever you want. Make a band for every day of the week.


----------



## angelize56

Hello Joe: I love your new profile pic!


----------



## hazza

Get 3 Beat Bullying Bands Please.


----------



## nathanellis

I now have a bully band! YEY! I don't have any 2 give! can i just add! So if anyone wants to trade a poverty 4 a livestrong, then i will swap dat instead! Thanks

Mwa!


----------



## 04tjones

would anyone swap my poverty band for any other band.


----------



## Big-K

So your saying you don't care about poverty anymore?


----------



## 04tjones

i only want 2 swap it because ive got 2.{please swap}


----------



## Skivvywaver

04tjones said:


> i only want 2 swap it because ive got 2.{please swap}


 Who cares if you have 50? Not me!! This is the worst thread I have ever seen. It needs to be deleted.


----------



## Big-K

I tried requesting it be deleted a couple days ago, but failed. Maybe pm Joe2cool and see if he'll do it?


----------



## jd_957

Beat Bullying Wristbands.

We're sorry but there are no more wristbands available and we currently don't have plans to produce any more.

THE ABOVE WAS FOUND HERE.http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio1/onelife/fun/freebies.shtml

*They are not here at TSG Forums. *


----------



## helpisathand

Looking on ebay they are goin for arround .99p +

one auction is: 

cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7141790569


There are loads more, just take a look arround.

James


----------



## Rockn

Skivvywaver said:


> This is the worst thread I have ever seen. It needs to be deleted.


Worse than fish's Hijack thread? Not possible!!


----------



## kath100

OK, own up, who sent Tony one?
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk_politics/4381473.stm


----------



## joe2cool

Well 'am unsubscribed from it !


----------



## jd_957

jd_957 said:


> wrist bands are not available here. misinformation is being passed.
> 
> but if you look at the following. i am sure this will answer some questions on the availability of them.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio1/onelife/fun/freebies.shtml


----------



## cheese

Just read through this thread and hahaha


----------



## Skivvywaver

This is the thread from hell. I do think it is starting to die though. Somehow this comes up on google if you do a search for one of those wuss bands. That is a better name for them I think.


----------



## jd_957

just had to do it. searching for a school reunion and found this....

order your own darn wristband.

http://www.distributorcentral.com/websites/MessageBands/


----------



## rachael123

any 1 who has an msn account can get a wristband on ebay for great prices  
if you have any questions contact me on [email protected]
i will give you good sellers and help on were to get the rubber wristbands


----------



## rachael123

i really want a wristband and its wrong if you want one because its a fashion statment


----------



## nike

yo peps good think u got going on thats why i joined


----------



## kath100

Hello nike and welcome to TSG



nike said:


> yo peps good think u got going on thats why i joined


Could someone please translate.


----------



## zahrav

where in toronto ontario can i buy livestrong bracelets???


----------



## nike

i cant be assed to go bak to skool on tuesday the 12th its so boring i hate skool!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! oh no i hav fainted


----------



## nike

can some one get me any info on getting the free wrist band


----------



## 1jessie

heya nathan329 how u get your free bully band ? plz tell mi hunnie xxxxx


----------



## Skivvywaver

1jessie said:


> heya nathan329 how u get your free bully band ? plz tell mi hunnie xxxxx


I don't know, why don't you ask this guy?


----------



## djax94

boldge said:


> I'm just writing to let you know that you shouldn't pay for one as you can get thm free off specific websites.Wb Boldge


what website do you get them for free on?
I got a free pat tillman wrist band.
Go on google or msn search or something like that and search pat tillman foundation then click on one of them for a free wristband.


----------



## julen

Hi
I am a Spanish man and I would like to obtain a Beat Bullying wristband. I will go to London in June. Might someone me manage it and to deliver it to me in London or me to send it by post? My e-mail is: [email protected]

Thank's


----------



## josdegr

> :up:
> buy a box of LARGE rubberbands. Also get a permanent marker. Then you can write on your band whatever you want. Make a band for every day of the week.


 :up:


----------



## cheese

Stop spamming..


----------



## simpz001best

I KNOW WHERE TO GET A BEAT BULLYING BAND FOR FREE GO TO beatthebully.net/index.php?ref=50366 AND FOLLOW THE STEPS!!!!!! 
         :up: :up: 

THIS LINK DOES NOT GO TO RADIO 1 ,RADIO 1 HAVENT GOT ANY MORE BUT THE LINK IN THE PARAGRAPH ABOVE HAS\!!


----------



## $teve

When will these bleeding heart liberals get it into their heads that bullying is part and parcel of life!!Not just with us humans but all the way down the foodchain....always has been,always will be.....theres no more of it today than 30 yrs ago.Kids didnt commit suicide because of it then...the reason why they do now is because of these nutters who want to cosset children and wrap them up in a fluffy warm blanket and try to "understand" what makes bullies tick.  Kids used to have ways of dealing with the bullies(What went around came around)one way was letting big brother kick the $4it of of them.that WAS the good old school of life and hard knocks.
These stupid organisations should stay out of kids lives and let them learn to look after themselves.

Rant over


----------



## angelize56

Hi $teve! What would you do if your 15 year old son was being bullied by an 18 year old woman? Bullying such as spitting in his face...shoving him at every opportunity...swearing at him....swearing at his Mom when she tries to defend him...and because he was raised right he walks away and doesn't say a word back?  Should she be allowed to continually get away with such behavior...by the way...her single Mom....well let's just say the apple doesn't fall far from the tree....no talking to her....should a police report be taken out since the female bully is an adult? Would you expect the boy to just keep on taking her crap in silence??? If I was in this boy's place I'd have smacked her to the ground by now! And it's hard to get me mad!


----------



## Big-K

$teve said:


> When will these bleeding heart liberals get it into their heads that bullying is part and parcel of life!!Not just with us humans but all the way down the foodchain....always has been,always will be.....theres no more of it today than 30 yrs ago.Kids didnt commit suicide because of it then...the reason why they do now is because of these nutters who want to cosset children and wrap them up in a fluffy warm blanket and try to "understand" what makes bullies tick.  Kids used to have ways of dealing with the bullies(What went around came around)one way was letting big brother kick the $4it of of them.that WAS the good old school of life and hard knocks.
> These stupid organisations should stay out of kids lives and let them learn to look after themselves.
> 
> Rant over


Bleeding heart liberals? What does political affiliation have to do with anything? At the moment, pretty much noone cares about these things except people who want it for style. Your a moderator, why can't you close this thread?


----------



## $teve

Angel.....re your question....if I knew about it,I...or "someone" would deal with it.I would not involve the police because They have enough to do catching *"Car Criminals"* It happened a good few years ago and was dealt with and didnt happen again.Think about it,Bullying happens all through life,at school,on the street,at work,in the park and there is no age limit and no gender who is exempt.The basic "eye for an eye" way of dealing with it is
always the best.All im saying is dont make it an issue,dont treat it like its THE new phenomenon.



Big-K said:


> Your a moderator, why can't you close this thread?


Because apart from the spammer,its not got offensive OR out of hand.

And since when does the word *"Liberal"* mean Political
Have a nice day all.


----------



## angelize56

$teve said:


> Angel.....re your question....if I knew about it,I...or "someone" would deal with it.


Who should in the case I described? The boy is taught not to hit girls...the Mom is as rude as the daughter...why should this nasty woman...at 18 she is not a child anymore...get away with this? Should the boy just slap her silly for once?


----------



## Rockn

Wear a wristband, that will take care of everthing.


----------



## angelize56

Rockn: If only it was that easy!


----------



## $teve

Yes Angel.........thats the only way to beat the bully,stand up to them once and they have a "brown trouser" attack  "You poke me with a stick and ill hit you with a brick".
I know most kids dont stand up to them....but most kids know someone who will....theres always a way.....leave it to the do-gooders and things will get worse.

Nice one Rockn


----------



## Rockn

Intimidation and threats always work well. Throw a big hocker back in her face and look at her reaction. I bet she will back down or throw down, either way you will know what's coming.


----------



## angelize56

I like that idea Rockn!  You have no idea how much this girl deserves to get back what she spits out....she has been the neighborhood bully for about 8 years now....about 5'6, 220 lbs....yesterday she was cussing at a 5 year old boy and his 3 year old sister....the Mom went over to her house with a friend along...she opened the door, told them to [EDIT] themselves and slammed the door shut! She is just plain nasty!!


----------



## brendandonhu

angelize56 said:


> The boy is taught not to hit girls...


Teach the boy that men and women are equal (If you see where I'm going with this )


----------



## Skivvywaver

I'd slap her down a rathole.  Not really but it sounds cool.


----------



## Bubblesqueke

x_BuBbLe_x said:


> i think bully bands are a great idea, they give people that are being bullied a scene of comfort and that they can go and tell someone about it.
> 
> i tryed to get one before christmas and still i have not got to does anyone know how i can tell someone about it or order another one because on the bbc they are out of stock.
> 
> thanxs


Hello MY name is robert i Have purchesd a Beat The bully Band From bbclic 
If you go on to bbclic.com you can Buy a Beat the bully band for £2.50 
and you can ring them up And talk to them if you are been Bullyed

Thanx Robert


----------



## Rollin' Rog

Ok, enough's enough


----------

